# To this agentyes or what ever you name is



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

This is in regards to your assault on me posting mass specs. I don't know who you are or the reasoning behind your attack. The only thing that i can think off is  that you see competition heading your way, and got scared. Let me make something clear bro, those reports were posted to give ppl a chance to see the quality of my product. I did not have to post it. I wanted to. I didn't do it to boost sales, My sales and shop activity are more than you could ever handle. Doing what you did is not only low and unprofessional. You question my character and integrity. Nothing angers me more than some idiot who has no idea who I am making such accusations. You sir have shown low low class. I would never attack you in the way you attacked me. I don't know you, just like you don't know me. So basically your talking out of your ass. I don't want to drag this on, I wish you luck, I just wanted to speak my mind. Thank you for your input and good luck with your business


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol agentyes is a female and is very well respected here. I don't think she was attacking you but more the random guy posting info. She can speak for herself just wanted let you know.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

as a fella that reads almost every relevant post on here... I did not get the impression she was attacking you.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 9, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol agentyes is a female and is very well respected here. I don't think she was attacking you but more the random guy posting info. She can speak for herself just wanted let you know.





dieseljimmy said:


> as a fella that reads almost every relevant post on here... I did not get the impression she was attacking you.



negged for appeasing the situation






in for scarface like drug dealer battle


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually if I remember correctly, it was mike arnold questiong the mass spec and AY just chimed in, but I could be wrong......


----------



## murf23 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2013)

cube789 said:


> negged for appeasing the situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



say hello to my little friend.......


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> Actually if I remember correctly, it was mike arnold questiong the mass spec and AY just chimed in, but I could be wrong......




sort of, Mike I believe originally posted it in promotion of Big D, then several members chewed it up a bit with some skepticism.
AY did just chime in on her opinion of the matter...and I took it to be more a criticism of mass specs in general.

I don't think shops going after each other is ever very classy.. I've publicly said as much to other reps on other matters.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 9, 2013)

lol @ ''integrity'' in illegal drug trade


carry on..


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2013)

Bigd just won my business.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2013)

^^^^^a DRSE mod acting like he pays for shit..........


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^^^a DRSE mod acting like he pays for shit..........



Truth^^^^^


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 9, 2013)

did we miss something on another forum? in for sponsor battle


----------



## KelJu (Dec 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol @ ''integrity'' in illegal drug trade
> 
> 
> carry on..




People lacking integrity sell legal products everyday. People with integrity sell illegal products everyday. Laws are not morals, or ethics. Laws are rules for people. Morals are rules for individuals. 

I don't want to buy something illegal from someone who has a bad reputation or, I believe them to be dishonest, and lacking integrity. People without integrity almost always end up making a bad reputation once their lies are uncovered.

That is one reason I talk shit about WP. The guy is a bad Engrish liar, and everybody on this forum knows it, but he has bought off enough people to publicly suck his cock. that most people have forgotten. 

 `


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> did we miss something on another forum? in for sponsor battle




it was here, anabolic section if I remember correctly


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 9, 2013)

I fucking like turtles !!!


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2013)

KelJu said:


> People lacking integrity sell legal products everyday. People with integrity sell illegal products everyday. Laws are not morals, or ethics. Laws are rules for people. Morals are rules for individuals.
> 
> I don't want to buy something illegal from someone who has a bad reputation or, I believe them to be dishonest, and lacking integrity. People without integrity almost always end up making a bad reputation once their lies are uncovered.
> 
> ...



Hates fda gmp approved gear^^^^


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 9, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> I fucking like turtles !!!


I Like Turtles - YouTube


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 9, 2013)

KelJu said:


> People lacking integrity sell legal products everyday. People with integrity sell illegal products everyday. Laws are not morals, or ethics. Laws are rules for people. Morals are rules for individuals.
> 
> I don't want to buy something illegal from someone who has a bad reputation or, I believe them to be dishonest, and lacking integrity. People without integrity almost always end up making a bad reputation once their lies are uncovered.
> 
> ...



out of 60000 costumews onwy kelju dont like my shop..the only one


----------



## cube789 (Dec 9, 2013)

its kicking off in the wp forums

somebody needs a xannie


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

there is such a thing my man. It comes into plat when year after year i do this for you guys and go above and beyond to make sure all my buyers are happy. I don't lie, I don't bull shit, Im a straight shooter, yes, Integrity 




[SIL] said:


> lol @ ''integrity'' in illegal drug trade
> 
> 
> carry on..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2013)

god see everyting..........


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

I felt attacked, thats why I this. I bust my ass day in and day out to make sure my product and services are above any other shop. Mostly we succeed, at times we don't. But what i got from the crap that was posted was that i just made up those specs to get more business. My track record speaks for it self. High respected member or not, it doesnt take away from how i felt.


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 9, 2013)

This is hopefully going to get interesting....


----------



## KelJu (Dec 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> out of 60000 costumews onwy kelju dont like my shop..the only one




A have my reasons. But, I am not exactly psychologically balanced, so it doesn't really matter what I think. I am ready to let it go anyway. WP is awesome, "blowjobs from Thai trannies" awesome!


----------



## bdad (Dec 9, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> there is such a thing my man. It comes into plat when year after year i do this for you guys and go above and beyond to make sure all my buyers are happy. I don't lie, I don't bull shit, Im a straight shooter, yes, Integrity



 There are quite a few people at BOP that would disagree with this statement.


----------



## charley (Dec 9, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> god see everyting..........



........Gee I like that kinda talk..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> It was, until you got here.




idk...I sorta like your gimmick a little better but im gonna need to see him naked to be sure.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

Sponsor warz are so ghey. Focus on customers not what other sponsors are saying. No-one gives a fuck.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sponsor warz are so ghey. Focus on customers not what other sponsors are saying. No-one gives a fuck.



this..and while I'm responding to this seriously...no one gives a fuck if you're using shit from 6 different places...maybe someone had a great sale..maybe someone didnt like the carrier oil in something else..

fuck


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 9, 2013)

usually when merchants have a war they do it by undercutting their competition and stealing their custoomers with better service at a lower cost. This crap does nothing for me. jus sayn


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> usually when merchants have a war they do it by undercutting their competition and stealing their custoomers with better service at a lower cost. This crap does nothing for me. jus sayn



BigD needs to post up nudez ... that's what all the other sponsors do. Or at least get their reps to post up nudez ... Just sayin'


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

service, quality and fair pricing is what does it for me...

a kick ass sale has drawn me into someone i might not of otherwise used and sometimes this works out, sometimes it doesn't


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> service, quality and fair pricing is what does it for me...
> 
> a kick ass sale has drawn me into someone i might not of otherwise used and sometimes this works out, sometimes it doesn't


I'm having a sale on jew cawk, 10% off


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I'm having a sale on jew cawk, 10% off



So you're going to Jew ppl on a Jew cawk sale???


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

wait, how did you get prince's cawk? 
and of course its 10% off...jew cawk is missing some parts!


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So you're going to Jew ppl on a Jew cawk sale???


10% off is for circumcised cawk only,  limited supply


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2013)

Nudes of sheri would solve all the fighting here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nudes of sheri would solve all the fighting here.



Sheri is so last week. Saney's back!


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> wait, how did you get prince's cawk?
> and of course its 10% off...jew cawk is missing some parts!


that was the easy part, got him high on the krocodilly and smuggled it out in a thai ladyboys suitcase


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sheri is so last week. Saney's back!


Sheri should take a tip from Saney, he posts nudes without provocation


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

Saney has small hands


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

sometimes I let my body hair grow out intentionally just that when I trim that shit... there is a huge pile of hair in the aftermath of the clipping.

like I conquered my body hair... I would like to do that to Saney. then put lotion all over his body.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

you really really have a problem with conquering things, you know that right?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

im pretending almond butter is cookie dough right now...whats fucked is its working


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thisb thread derailed faster than lucky7's run here at imf.  

I'm not sure where you feel like you were threatened BigD.  I saw the thread and a few people questioned the legitimacy of the mass specs that were to be posted.  Something like that would be easy to back up, and all the disbelievers put to rest.  This thread doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

AY's gear is one of my favs. I also like her no no spot....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> AY's gear is one of my favs. I also like her no no spot....



What's wrong with WPs no no spot?


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2013)

I want free ay gear.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What's wrong with WPs no no spot?



I don't like waiting an extra 60 days....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I want free ay gear.



I got some bunk MTR you can have.. It will increase your hairiness by 600%


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 9, 2013)

wp just pm'd me..the shop will be closed for a week..he's flying to mandelas funeral..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> wp just pm'd me..the shop will be closed for a week..he's flying to mandelas funeral..



Handing out Customs xanies to distressed children?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 9, 2013)

missing Custom xanies..Mamdela's death..connect the dots


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

... add in BigD's vaginitis .... Agent Yes bunk MTR .... Saney nudes ... KOS dieting ... I see the big picture here


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2013)

AY


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ... add in BigD's vaginitis .... Agent Yes bunk MTR .... Saney nudes ... KOS dieting ... I see the big picture here



The only conclusion is WP must be Jesus.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

well those ppl would have to talk to the reps that i had working for me. I can't control other ppl. They went behind my back and took orders that were never going to be delivered. I took care of 90% of those orders out of my own pocket. So unless you have some personal insight into that situation, you really don't know what you're talking about, do you? 




bdad said:


> There are quite a few people at BOP that would disagree with this statement.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

I am very very confused


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

you are 150% correct sir, but if some one attacks me, I must at the very least speak my mind. I don't fuck with other sponsors, i just do my job. I wish everyone would do the same, rather than try and hijack a thread for their own benefit or to try and diminish someones reputation 




theCaptn' said:


> Sponsor warz are so ghey. Focus on customers not what other sponsors are saying. No-one gives a fuck.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

oooh pooh ill do it, been waiting for my chance 





theCaptn' said:


> BigD needs to post up nudez ... that's what all the other sponsors do. Or at least get their reps to post up nudez ... Just sayin'


----------



## bdad (Dec 9, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> well those ppl would have to talk to the reps that i had working for me. I can't control other ppl. They went behind my back and took orders that were never going to be delivered. I took care of 90% of those orders out of my own pocket. So unless you have some personal insight into that situation, you really don't know what you're talking about, do you?



No sir I don't, I just read the scammer section and your name came up a lot.  Maybe they are all liars.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> you are 150% correct sir, but if some one attacks me, I must at the very least speak my mind. I don't fuck with other sponsors, i just do my job. I wish everyone would do the same, rather than try and hijack a thread for their own benefit or to try and diminish someones reputation



Once you've had your 1st gay encounter you'll realise it's not as bad as you thought it'd be.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

i honestly don't care who questioned the legitimacy of what was posted. I know its 100% legit. how exactly would you recommend i back up my posts? Ill be more than happy to and a sample of every single one of my products to ANYONE that can run mass specs, and i will pay for the process and compensate the ppl doing it either financially or with gear 




Pittsburgh63 said:


> Thisb thread derailed faster than lucky7's run here at imf.
> 
> I'm not sure where you feel like you were threatened BigD.  I saw the thread and a few people questioned the legitimacy of the mass specs that were to be posted.  Something like that would be easy to back up, and all the disbelievers put to rest.  This thread doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I would be too if I had both genders genitalia.




this is payback for the fat/not big comment huh


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

why are you talking about my vaginitis, that shit is personal. 





theCaptn' said:


> ... add in BigD's vaginitis .... Agent Yes bunk MTR .... Saney nudes ... KOS dieting ... I see the big picture here


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> why are you talking about my vaginitis, that shit is personal.



Kefir yoghurt ... Thank me later


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

a hand full of ppl can make a lot of noise. A scammer I'm not, I been doing this shit for years bro, I wouldn't be where i am if I were scamming ppl. So once again, you show your ignorance 





bdad said:


> No sir I don't, I just read the scammer section and your name came up a lot.  Maybe they are all liars.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

dammit!


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

oh and btw that fuckin cream you gave me sucks. It has the very distinct smell of male ejaculate, care to explain sir? 





theCaptn' said:


> Kefir yoghurt ... Thank me later


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> oh and btw that fuckin cream you gave me sucks. It has the very distinct smell of male ejaculate, care to explain sir?



Bro my ball is so atrophied only dust comes out


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

ah my first? you're assuming i haven't had me some massive meat? Trannies for dinner every friday nigh 





theCaptn' said:


> Once you've had your 1st gay encounter you'll realise it's not as bad as you thought it'd be.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to the gym now.....


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 9, 2013)

wp has ''integrity'' tattooed across his chest..


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 9, 2013)

proof..


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

who cares about the tat, check out the 3 inch killer. 




[SIL] said:


> proof..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Dec 9, 2013)

who cares if stuff is dosed properly its not like people eat right or lift around here any ways? I mean i figured we just take tren and test so we can watch tranny porn and not feel yucky


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> proof..



Is this another shop job... that man is clearly korean


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 9, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> who cares if stuff is dosed properly its not like people eat right or lift around here any ways? I mean i figured we just take tren and test so we can watch tranny porn and not feel yucky



negged.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Dec 9, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> negged.



get a life AY i didnt mention you about this and if anyone should have been upset it should have been big D because this thread was more towards his purity. In the past i have actually directed people over to you who asked for a good source that they can trust.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 9, 2013)

repped^^


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2013)

^negged


----------



## s2h (Dec 9, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> i honestly don't care who questioned the legitimacy of what was posted. I know its 100% legit. how exactly would you recommend i back up my posts? Ill be more than happy to and a sample of every single one of my products to ANYONE that can run mass specs, and i will pay for the process and compensate the ppl doing it either financially or with gear



that can be arranged..


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 9, 2013)

s2h said:


> that can be arranged..




Lets do it. I know the quality of my product. 1,000s of buyers know the quality. I have 4 out of the top 10 ranked products on one of my other boards (review boards) including the # 1,2,3 and 6 products. I'm confident. I'm not sure how after years of doing this, having some of the very well respected members on here praising my products, having 1000s of satisfied customers anyone would question me. I would be happy to do this. Now I'm dropping this whole ridiculous subject.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 9, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> get a life AY i didnt mention you about this and if anyone should have been upset it should have been big D because this thread was more towards his purity. In the past i have actually directed people over to you who asked for a good source that they can trust.



I've never negged anyone silly silly silliness.

Good Tren?


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 9, 2013)

^^^ if thats you AY in all your avatar pics will you marry me?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2013)

Get in line son! AY


----------



## bigdaddyboy (Dec 10, 2013)

what's the deal with Agent Yes? Confused here


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2013)

^^^ <add in sponsor name> gimmick


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 10, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> ^negged



whats wrong got your panties and pink board shorts all twisted up again?


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## independent (Dec 10, 2013)

Ay is more expensive than wp and isnt fda gmp approved.


----------



## bdad (Dec 10, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> a hand full of ppl can make a lot of noise. A scammer I'm not, I been doing this shit for years bro, I wouldn't be where i am if I were scamming ppl. So once again, you show your ignorance




So they are all liars thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 10, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol @ ''integrity'' in illegal drug trade
> 
> 
> carry on..



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to [SIL] again.


----------



## s2h (Dec 11, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ay is more expensive than wp and isnt fda gmp approved.



AY is s2h approved....and the conversations are more coherent.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Dec 11, 2013)

bdad said:


> So they are all liars thanks for clearing that up.




Dude you are a retard lol you don't know what you're talking about. If you had anything productive to say I would be more than happy to listen. You go off posts from 2 years ago, made by ppl that mayor may not have been ripped off by my rep, not me. I can pretty much guarantee you weren't even a member then. So you have 0 validity to anything g you say. None, nothing, zip lol I'm done with you, thank you for contributing your wealth of knowledge to this subject lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 11, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> Dude you are a retard lol you don't know what you're talking about. If you had anything productive to say I would be more than happy to listen. You go off posts from 2 years ago, made by ppl that mayor may not have been ripped off by my rep, not me. I can pretty much guarantee you weren't even a member then. So you have 0 validity to anything g you say. None, nothing, zip lol I'm done with you, thank you for contributing your wealth of knowledge to this subject lol



I think he might be a little retarded


----------



## BigKevKris (Dec 11, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> Dude you are a retard lol you don't know what you're talking about. If you had anything productive to say I would be more than happy to listen. You go off posts from 2 years ago, made by ppl that mayor may not have been ripped off by my rep, not me. I can pretty much guarantee you weren't even a member then. So you have 0 validity to anything g you say. None, nothing, zip lol I'm done with you, thank you for contributing your wealth of knowledge to this subject lol



I'll jump in for a second.....I was one of the many that got burned by his reps......BIG D took care of me like he said he would......and his gear is fantastic by the way.....

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## bdad (Dec 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ <add in sponsor name> gimmick



What does  the sign say she is holding up???


----------



## s2h (Dec 11, 2013)

bdad said:


> What does  the sign say she is holding up???



Sign says..."bdad is hung like a Belgian studded field mouse"...very alarming...


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn you people get pissed at the smallest slights!  Who really gives a fuck what a competitor thinks?  Aren't they SUPPOSED to want to drive people over to their products?  Give the guys on the boards some credit we can figure that shit out-Geeesh almost like you guys are all on roids or something!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 11, 2013)

keto rage actually


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 11, 2013)

I actually used to order from AY a lot-always did a great job-unfortunately she sold me some MTR and during the subsequent order I may have had a bit of a meltdown-so can't really order from her again-I was going to give Big D a shot but did not see any TDs on their forum yet-if they are legit I will be ordering from them next


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ Saney gimmick


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 11, 2013)

No different meltdown-MTR actually worked so imagine Trenx100-not so great for a sunny disposition


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 11, 2013)

Saney was my eBFF... how many lives will be ruined by bunk MTR? This madness must stop!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 11, 2013)

strong saney gimmick


----------



## bdad (Dec 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> Sign says..."bdad is hung like a Belgian studded field mouse"...very alarming...




Thats what I thought it said, she said she would'nt tell.      But how many of you other homos have had the pleasure of AY yes inspecting their package it was quite enjoyable, at least for me.


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 11, 2013)

or maybe mtr was originally made by saney and this is all a giant marketing ploy to sell more mtr ?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 11, 2013)

jay_steel said:


>


Lol your 4'9 flyweight bodybuilder I'm envious BWahahaa!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol your 4'9 flyweight bodybuilder I'm envious BWahahaa!!!



isnt he like 210lb? thats a pretty solid fucking build for that height!


----------



## bdad (Dec 12, 2013)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]Hi, you have received -1073784 reputation points from [SIL].
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
hi

Regards,
[SIL]

Thanks YOUFARTGLITTER.​


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> isnt he like 210lb? thats a pretty solid fucking build for that height!


he will tell you his stats diet cycle and size of his last shit in every single post. No matter how heavy he is he still can't see over the counter or drive a car without a phone book under his ass


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol your 4'9 flyweight bodybuilder I'm envious BWahahaa!!!



honey booboo's upset and having PMS... 

Hi, you have received -540562 reputation points from D-Lats.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
You are fucken geek frodo! Your one step away from being a certified  dwarf lol!! No one cares about flyweight junkie bodybuilder a like you.

Regards,
D-Lats

~~~~~~

Flyweight huh... Must be sad that if I am a flyweight and will out lift everyone of your lifts period. Also you must be confused with the weight classes because right now I am sitting at 7%bf as of this morning 16 weeks out (god i am happy i clean bulked) at 209... Looks like Light Heavy to me. 

No one cares about bodybuilders? its funny because the last big show I went to Physique went last and the ENTIRE place got empty after Bikini. The only people that stay to watch physique are the homo's that your going to be sucking off after the show. So maybe if you stop getting your panties all bunched up and go train you might be able to add a bit of muscle and actually qualify for a national, like i did.


----------



## independent (Dec 12, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> honey booboo's upset and having PMS...
> 
> Hi, you have received -540562 reputation points from D-Lats.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> ...



I need to go to a physique show now.


----------



## bdad (Dec 12, 2013)

*New reputation!*

Hi, you have received -1073784 reputation points from [SIL].
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
hi

Regards,
[SIL]

Maybe negg me from YOUFARTGLITTER's account also, so it would appear the fucking homos are banding together.  Thanks

​


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 12, 2013)

Everyone's so angry in Anything goes. I left a week ago cuz it was such animosity. SILs still hunting me down neg repping every post he can and now I come on here after my hiatus and nothings changed. Its makes Jeenyus sad


----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

thats pretty much how AG ..goes


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 12, 2013)

I think some of you in this thread need to listen....


----------



## sneedham (Dec 12, 2013)

Motherfucker grow..Jeus lord grow Motherfuckers, I command you to grow...ooppss wrong thread...still...


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 12, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're posting from my IP address again boy.  You tring to get me banned or what?


Its just a matter of time before they expose us again and I get banned. There is no other logical solution that I am you and you are me and I aint nothing but a gimmick. But I thought you lived in Edmonton, how come you work in Quebec? Thats gotta be quite a long commute every.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 12, 2013)

Here we go again..Welcome to the jungle.....


----------



## sneedham (Dec 12, 2013)

Shit you quick....


----------



## sneedham (Dec 12, 2013)

Teach me Master how to achieve ninja like skills that you possess....lol


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 12, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Here we go again..Welcome to the jungle.....


Repped with my measly rep power because that is one cute monkey


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)

yay,my little snitch is back..missed you buddy..that was a long shift you'd done


----------



## bdad (Dec 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yay,my little snitch is back..missed you buddy..that was a long shift you'd done



As of yet you, and IFARTGLITTER are the only two flaming homos I have seen queer enough to use  the word YAY.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)

yay rhymes with gay..thats why


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> honey booboo's upset and having PMS...
> 
> Hi, you have received -540562 reputation points from D-Lats.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> ...


My point your bf weight in every post. I could care less about your lifts. A full squat for you is only 6 1/2" lol!! Lol I did nationals last year! You won your class because you were the only one in it!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

send me the dude thats tanned for no reason posing in the driveway...tyia


----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> My point your bf weight in every post. I could care less about your lifts. A full squat for you is only 6 1/2" lol!! Lol I did nationals last year! You won your class because you were the only one in it!




ok..I am in no way picking on anyone but I was thinkin being under 5' has got to be a crazy advantage for your class ..lol


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> My point your bf weight in every post. I could care less about your lifts. A full squat for you is only 6 1/2" lol!! Lol I did nationals last year! You won your class because you were the only one in it!



"im not I bet you hate your parents for letting you be born with that deformed elf body" 

PM I got from D-Lats

First i can give a shit about my height, it has never effected me one bit in life. I don't mind being 5'8" I would rather be my height then be 6 foot something. So your basically wasting your time attempting to insult me. 

Lets re discuss the facts here.

I am 5'8" that?s all you have to to say. 

You on the other hand compete in mens physique it does not get any gayer then that. So you can make all your height jokes all your want but i can give a shit really, I am fine being 5'8" just as your fine being a homosexual in mens physique that gets graded off of personality and smile. So why don?t you head over to the mall pick up some make up so you can make sure your smile pops when you do your next beauty pageant . 

have a good day honey boo boo


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 12, 2013)

SheriV said:


> ok..I am in no way picking on anyone but I was thinkin being under 5' has got to be a crazy advantage for your class ..lol



my buddy is 5'4" and is a MW the guy is as wide as he is tall. Shit my favourite bodybuild is Franco hes only 5'5", Jay Cutler is short to, and I was just as tall as flex wheeler when I meet him. So i would love to see Honey Boo Boo talk shit on those guys too.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

most of the women that compete period are around 5'4"-5'6". 5' 7" and up is its own class so being 5' 8" slims the competition for me... for height class anyway


the over 35 set is a dedicated bunch though...i will have to eat dnp like tic tacs if I want to compete at all next year I think


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 12, 2013)

SheriV said:


> most of the women that compete period are around 5'4"-5'6". 5' 7" and up is its own class so being 5' 8" slims the competition for me... for height class anyway
> 
> 
> the over 35 set is a dedicated bunch though...i will have to eat dnp like tic tacs if I want to compete at all next year I think



DNP is scary stuff, one thing i dont think i want to mess with and its hard to find real DNP right now, last stuff i got for some one was bunk. This year im not worrying about a class just where ever i end up thats where I end up.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)

This thread got a little lost in the woods.


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 12, 2013)

SheriV said:


> send me the dude thats tanned for no reason posing in the driveway...tyia



Why please?


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> This thread got a little lost in the woods.



isnt that how everything goes in AG?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Why please?




cuz I approve of the way he looks and I'd like to take that stupid hat, cargo shorts and ridiculous boots off him
plus style points for showing up in show bronzer to an informal thing..lol


----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> DNP is scary stuff, one thing i dont think i want to mess with and its hard to find real DNP right now, last stuff i got for some one was bunk. This year im not worrying about a class just where ever i end up thats where I end up.




nah, just gotta not be stupid with it and respect it.
I'd be curious to know where you got bunk dnp tho if you would be inclined to pm it to me.


----------



## s2h (Dec 12, 2013)

im 5'1" 400lbs 75%bf i lift more then one person and i can win any contest i want cause i'm not gay and dont wear board shorts even to the beach i wear my thong cause it keeps the sand out of my ass crack when i lifting my prs on the beach with my 75% bf and i lift 2L diet cokes not the pussy little 16oz ones mens bikini competitors lift when there not going to nationals and i will be a 196lb lhw but i dont care what class i am in i just want to be shredded as a 196lb lhw with -2% bf cause dnp is scary and the last dnp i got was bunk even thou it turned my 1% soon to be lhw but i dont care about weight body yellow and it covered my 5"8' lifting my max dbs of 60"s i curl easy when im at the gym going nuts with the philharmonic orchestra playing to keep me from killing someone while on bunk dnp even thou i would never use it while winning with my 1% bf at 196lbs even thou i dont care what weight i am cause its all about how i look when im a 196lb lhw so take your mens bikini gayness and watch me lift my max while i warm up for mty national show cause your a gay bikini pro who doesnt lift as much as me!!..end!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

or his xannies??


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> im 5'1" 400lbs 75%bf i lift more then one person and i can win any contest i want cause i'm not gay and dont wear board shorts even to the beach i wear my thong cause it keeps the sand out of my ass crack when i lifting my prs on the beach with my 75% bf and i lift 2L diet cokes not the pussy little 16oz ones mens bikini competitors lift when there not going to nationals and i will be a 196lb lhw but i dont care what class i am in i just want to be shredded as a 196lb lhw with -2% bf cause dnp is scary and the last dnp i got was bunk even thou it turned my 1% soon to be lhw but i dont care about weight body yellow and it covered my 5"8' lifting my max dbs of 60"s i curl easy when im at the gym going nuts with the philharmonic orchestra playing to keep me from killing someone while on bunk dnp even thou i would never use it while winning with my 1% bf at 196lbs even thou i dont care what weight i am cause its all about how i look when im a 196lb lhw so take your mens bikini gayness and watch me lift my max while i warm up for mty national show cause your a gay bikini pro who doesnt lift as much as me!!..end!!



Best post! You win, I'm gonna send you out a box of customs missing xannies and some bunk MTR 

God blesses the DRSE!!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2013)

he looks almost like he stroked out

I approve


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Everyone's so angry in Anything goes. I left a week ago cuz it was such animosity. SILs still hunting me down neg repping every post he can and now I come on here after my hiatus and nothings changed. Its makes Jeenyus sad





jay_steel said:


> "im not I bet you hate your parents for letting you be born with that deformed elf body"
> 
> PM I got from D-Lats
> 
> ...


It's awesome you've overcome such adversity and found a way to fit in somewhere other than the play land at mcdonalds!


----------



## s2h (Dec 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Best post! You win, I'm gonna send you out a box of customs missing xannies and some bunk MTR
> 
> God blesses the DRSE!!!




Me so horny...me love you long time


----------



## s2h (Dec 12, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I see that WP didn't ship you your ritalin.




I just layed down a rail of adderal...more to come....


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 12, 2013)

God this place is such a bash fest. Dont get me wrong I like a good flame war as much as the next guy but everytime I sign on its a new E-fight against a different group of people. Like Sil who the hell neg reps someone multiple times a day for the past week when they havent even said anything. Did I really piss you off that much? Why dont you open a can of man the hell up and eat it? I really give 2 shits about the neg rep. This board is just a messy shit show of people trying to prove whos dicks are the biggest. Id much rather stick to my regular forum where people actually provide helpful information where I can learn something rather than arguing like a 13 year old girl on her period. So go ahead and continue your mission to put me in the red, I give 0 shits. I have nothing to say you, so just grow up and move on. Your a fucking mod and for some reason your whole online identity is to bash D-lats. Seriously grow the hell up, he at least has pictures to back up his claims for all anyone knows youve never stepped foot in  gym. Which over time seems more and more true because Ive never met anyone with such a low self esteem that they "get off" by neg repping people and using pictures/quotes of other members for such an extended period of time to harass them.

Who fucking cares if someone 5'5 or 6'3 and competes in physique. Is it really the shorter guys fault hes 5'5? And maybe the 6'3 Physique competitor actually would rather compete in physique rather than bodybuilding. Chances are hes a pretty boy and gets a lot more pussy than the bodybuilder because I think its fairly well known the bodybuilder physique is not the average womans ideal body. Theres pro's and cons to both. I myself prefer bodybuilding but thats me, just personal preference. I dont hold any less respect for the physique competitor unless hes actually one of the ones who legitimately skips legs. I know tons of Physique guys who have huge legs and they are considering switching from board shorts to boxer briefs for this reason. 

I would think were all here to learn and have a good time and motivate each other but every time I visit these forums its just a new flame war which gets old really fast and Im pretty sure turns newcomers away pretty damn quick. Thats one of the reasons I never joined here until farva told me too, years ago when I was researching AAS I came accross these boards and saw the "community" it had and it just seemed so negative that I left.
I understand this is the anything goes section but its thread after thread of what seems like genuine hate for people. While a nice meltdown is all fun and games some people take this shit way to far and I find it such bullshit and a terrible representation of the industry. Its honestly just a bunch of juiceheads going off on each other over the stupidest shit ive ever read.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> It's awesome you've overcome such adversity and found a way to fit in somewhere other than the play land at mcdonalds!



Lol.. The thing between you two is ..you both compete in your respected sport..both are ..IMO cool dudes. Both offer a lot to the forum and you guys are on a bashing mission killing each other. It is comical though!

WTF am I saying...continue....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 12, 2013)

And to get back to the original post, are you fucking dumb Agent yes? Has it ever occurred to you that it is possible that there are other labs out there with top quality products. Ive never used AY or BigD products but both seem to have a solid backing from members. To my knowledge you did go underground so why you feel the need to bash BigD on a board you left makes no sense to me....maybe your feeling threatened?


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 12, 2013)

AY still didnt respond to my marriage proposal ............. just saying


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Everyone's so angry in Anything goes. I left a week ago cuz it was such animosity. SILs still hunting me down neg repping every post he can and now I come on here after my hiatus and nothings changed. Its makes Jeenyus sad





hypo_glycemic said:


> Lol.. The thing between you two is ..you both compete in your respected sport..both are ..IMO cool dudes. Both offer a lot to the forum and you guys are on a bashing mission killing each other. It is comical though!
> 
> WTF am I saying...continue....


I'm just fucking with people as usual. If I find a weakness I exploit it. I'm not going to go on about physique, I did it because at the time it was my best option to do well with where my body was at. I love competition be it hockey, football,bodybuilding or tummy sticks


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 12, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I worked out legs tonight, how was my form?


You call those things you walk around on legs??


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I'm just fucking with people as usual. If I find a weakness I exploit it. I'm not going to go on about physique, I did it because at the time it was my best option to do well with where my body was at. I love competition be it hockey, football,bodybuilding or tummy sticks


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2013)

Getting ready to pin some sweet sweet AY nectar in a minute....


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> God this place is such a bash fest. Dont get me wrong I like a good flame war as much as the next guy but everytime I sign on its a new E-fight against a different group of people. Like Sil who the hell neg reps someone multiple times a day for the past week when they havent even said anything. Did I really piss you off that much? Why dont you open a can of man the hell up and eat it? I really give 2 shits about the neg rep. This board is just a messy shit show of people trying to prove whos dicks are the biggest. Id much rather stick to my regular forum where people actually provide helpful information where I can learn something rather than arguing like a 13 year old girl on her period. So go ahead and continue your mission to put me in the red, I give 0 shits. I have nothing to say you, so just grow up and move on. Your a fucking mod and for some reason your whole online identity is to bash D-lats. Seriously grow the hell up, he at least has pictures to back up his claims for all anyone knows youve never stepped foot in  gym. Which over time seems more and more true because Ive never met anyone with such a low self esteem that they "get off" by neg repping people and using pictures/quotes of other members for such an extended period of time to harass them.
> 
> Who fucking cares if someone 5'5 or 6'3 and competes in physique. Is it really the shorter guys fault hes 5'5? And maybe the 6'3 Physique competitor actually would rather compete in physique rather than bodybuilding. Chances are hes a pretty boy and gets a lot more pussy than the bodybuilder because I think its fairly well known the bodybuilder physique is not the average womans ideal body. Theres pro's and cons to both. I myself prefer bodybuilding but thats me, just personal preference. I dont hold any less respect for the physique competitor unless hes actually one of the ones who legitimately skips legs. I know tons of Physique guys who have huge legs and they are considering switching from board shorts to boxer briefs for this reason.
> 
> ...




lmao whipe your salty tears little snitch


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## bucknaked (Dec 13, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> I fucking like turtles !!!



Lol... I say I like cats but same idea ... Thats good stuff


----------



## s2h (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> God this place is such a bash fest. Dont get me wrong I like a good flame war as much as the next guy but everytime I sign on its a new E-fight against a different group of people. Like Sil who the hell neg reps someone multiple times a day for the past week when they havent even said anything. Did I really piss you off that much? Why dont you open a can of man the hell up and eat it? I really give 2 shits about the neg rep. This board is just a messy shit show of people trying to prove whos dicks are the biggest. Id much rather stick to my regular forum where people actually provide helpful information where I can learn something rather than arguing like a 13 year old girl on her period. So go ahead and continue your mission to put me in the red, I give 0 shits. I have nothing to say you, so just grow up and move on. Your a fucking mod and for some reason your whole online identity is to bash D-lats. Seriously grow the hell up, he at least has pictures to back up his claims for all anyone knows youve never stepped foot in  gym. Which over time seems more and more true because Ive never met anyone with such a low self esteem that they "get off" by neg repping people and using pictures/quotes of other members for such an extended period of time to harass them.
> 
> Who fucking cares if someone 5'5 or 6'3 and competes in physique. Is it really the shorter guys fault hes 5'5? And maybe the 6'3 Physique competitor actually would rather compete in physique rather than bodybuilding. Chances are hes a pretty boy and gets a lot more pussy than the bodybuilder because I think its fairly well known the bodybuilder physique is not the average womans ideal body. Theres pro's and cons to both. I myself prefer bodybuilding but thats me, just personal preference. I dont hold any less respect for the physique competitor unless hes actually one of the ones who legitimately skips legs. I know tons of Physique guys who have huge legs and they are considering switching from board shorts to boxer briefs for this reason.
> 
> ...




Gimmick account negged for copying my run on sentence post...


----------



## s2h (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> And to get back to the original post, are you fucking dumb Agent yes? Has it ever occurred to you that it is possible that there are other labs out there with top quality products. Ive never used AY or BigD products but both seem to have a solid backing from members. To my knowledge you did go underground so why you feel the need to bash BigD on a board you left makes no sense to me....maybe your feeling threatened?




The neg radar just got stronger....never know who's girl your talking about!!


----------



## s2h (Dec 13, 2013)

All forces commence the Neg train assault on Jeenyus....this infidel must be in the red to bleed like the pig he/she(gotta be PC...never know)is ......neg time!!!


----------



## Bowden (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> God this place is such a bash fest. Dont get me wrong I like a good flame war as much as the next guy but everytime I sign on its a new E-fight against a different group of people. Like Sil who the hell neg reps someone multiple times a day for the past week when they havent even said anything. Did I really piss you off that much? Why dont you open a can of man the hell up and eat it? I really give 2 shits about the neg rep. This board is just a messy shit show of people trying to prove whos dicks are the biggest. Id much rather stick to my regular forum where people actually provide helpful information where I can learn something rather than arguing like a 13 year old girl on her period. So go ahead and continue your mission to put me in the red, I give 0 shits. I have nothing to say you, so just grow up and move on. Your a fucking mod and for some reason your whole online identity is to bash D-lats. Seriously grow the hell up, he at least has pictures to back up his claims for all anyone knows youve never stepped foot in  gym. Which over time seems more and more true because Ive never met anyone with such a low self esteem that they "get off" by neg repping people and using pictures/quotes of other members for such an extended period of time to harass them.
> 
> Who fucking cares if someone 5'5 or 6'3 and competes in physique. Is it really the shorter guys fault hes 5'5? And maybe the 6'3 Physique competitor actually would rather compete in physique rather than bodybuilding. Chances are hes a pretty boy and gets a lot more pussy than the bodybuilder because I think its fairly well known the bodybuilder physique is not the average womans ideal body. Theres pro's and cons to both. I myself prefer bodybuilding but thats me, just personal preference. I dont hold any less respect for the physique competitor unless hes actually one of the ones who legitimately skips legs. I know tons of Physique guys who have huge legs and they are considering switching from board shorts to boxer briefs for this reason.
> 
> ...



I nominate this post for this years AG meltdown rant run-on sentence essay award.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 13, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> Lets do it. I know the quality of my product. 1,000s of buyers know the quality. I have 4 out of the top 10 ranked products on one of my other boards (review boards) including the # 1,2,3 and 6 products. I'm confident. I'm not sure how after years of doing this, having some of the very well respected members on here praising my products, having 1000s of satisfied customers anyone would question me. I would be happy to do this. Now I'm dropping this whole ridiculous subject.



People don't trust you because they don't always get their gear. You're a fucking selective scammer bro. When you showed up here, I thought it was time to leave. You've ripped off plenty of people, so drop the "integrity" bullshit. I'm sure I'll get banned for this but I could care less. It's true.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> People don't trust you because they don't always get their gear. You're a fucking selective scammer bro. When you showed up here, I thought it was time to leave. You've ripped off plenty of people, so drop the "integrity" bullshit. I'm sure I'll get banned for this but I could care less. It's true.


What happened?


----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> What happened?



I heard bigd molested him.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Dec 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> It's awesome you've overcome such adversity and found a way to fit in somewhere other than the play land at mcdonalds!



dont act like you dont like the ball rooms


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> God this place is such a bash fest. Dont get me wrong I like a good flame war as much as the next guy but everytime I sign on its a new E-fight against a different group of people. Like Sil who the hell neg reps someone multiple times a day for the past week when they havent even said anything. Did I really piss you off that much? Why dont you open a can of man the hell up and eat it? I really give 2 shits about the neg rep. This board is just a messy shit show of people trying to prove whos dicks are the biggest. Id much rather stick to my regular forum where people actually provide helpful information where I can learn something rather than arguing like a 13 year old girl on her period. So go ahead and continue your mission to put me in the red, I give 0 shits. I have nothing to say you, so just grow up and move on. Your a fucking mod and for some reason your whole online identity is to bash D-lats. Seriously grow the hell up, he at least has pictures to back up his claims for all anyone knows youve never stepped foot in  gym. Which over time seems more and more true because Ive never met anyone with such a low self esteem that they "get off" by neg repping people and using pictures/quotes of other members for such an extended period of time to harass them.
> 
> Who fucking cares if someone 5'5 or 6'3 and competes in physique. Is it really the shorter guys fault hes 5'5? And maybe the 6'3 Physique competitor actually would rather compete in physique rather than bodybuilding. Chances are hes a pretty boy and gets a lot more pussy than the bodybuilder because I think its fairly well known the bodybuilder physique is not the average womans ideal body. Theres pro's and cons to both. I myself prefer bodybuilding but thats me, just personal preference. I dont hold any less respect for the physique competitor unless hes actually one of the ones who legitimately skips legs. I know tons of Physique guys who have huge legs and they are considering switching from board shorts to boxer briefs for this reason.
> 
> ...



this is anything goes. My hatred for Honey Boo Boo stays here. Either learn to talk shit and receive it or gtfo


----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...oo-boo-vs-midget-bodybuilder.html#post3192545


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I heard bigd molested him.



BigD better send me pics


----------



## s2h (Dec 14, 2013)

I think we should all change out screen names to big something..

Big Sil
Big Cpt
Big Bj(sorry DJ)
Big & Heavyiron
Big Curt James(this may not fit)
Big Bowden(now that sounds cool)

We can be the Big Mod Squad....sorry Moe for no mention..your already in the group by default...

Sorry if I missed anyone....but there is only so much room for bigness..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## ezjax (Dec 14, 2013)

It's so hard to know who to buy from..

big d been around forever but there are selective review if you search..  That say he was very mean and didn't always send product..  But I have also read reviews of agentyes saying her stuff was cheap Chinese remail garbage and way under dosed.

what does the average joe do?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 14, 2013)

wth said AY was cheap chinese remail garbage?


----------



## sneedham (Dec 14, 2013)

Big sneedham...better now..

This message was sent by God


----------



## SheriV (Dec 14, 2013)

^^ not a mod


----------



## sneedham (Dec 14, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Big sneedham...better now..
> 
> This message was sent by God



Can't hurt to try..I will achieve said status someday, right?

This message was sent by God


----------



## independent (Dec 14, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Can't hurt to try..I will achieve said status someday, right?
> 
> This message was sent by God



Go here and you will het big. Big true.

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ezjax (Dec 14, 2013)

SheriV said:


> wth said AY was cheap chinese remail garbage?




People on other boards


----------



## sneedham (Dec 14, 2013)

ezjax said:


> People on other boards



Sheriv it as not me..I have some of her TPA and it is good..

This message was sent by God


----------



## SheriV (Dec 14, 2013)

godammit sneedham, reboot your phone!


----------



## sneedham (Dec 14, 2013)

Bwahaha..good one..

This message was sent by God


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Go here and you will het big. Big true.
> 
> World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


and its fda, via, spa, wpa, kkk, cia approved big true


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 15, 2013)

ezjax said:


> People on other boards


It must be true then huh?


----------



## ezjax (Dec 15, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> It must be true then huh?



Did i say it was true?  I said that rumors and bad reviews of sources are out there.  There is some pretty strong evidence of her identity and that she is a remailer.  But whatever if its good its good.  I just said its hard to decide who to order from..  

Best to meet a local chef because at least the fear of getting pnched in the face might moivate thm to dose thngs properly.

Some internet sources have such a big following yo7 wonder why they would change primo for eq.. i couldnt tell you y.  Bad business move.  I am not talking  bigd or ay.  Just the runor mill


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 15, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Did i say it was true?  I said that rumors and bad reviews of sources are out there.  There is some pretty strong evidence of her identity and that she is a remailer.  But whatever if its good its good.  I just said its hard to decide who to order from..
> 
> Best to meet a local chef because at least the fear of getting pnched in the face might moivate thm to dose thngs properly.
> 
> Some internet sources have such a big following yo7 wonder why they would change primo for eq.. i couldnt tell you y.  Bad business move.  I am not talking  bigd or ay.  Just the runor mill



Definitely not a remailer...I can promise you that.  Sounds like quite the story they have going though.  Would love to read the whole book.  Shoot me a pm.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 15, 2013)

I do remember big d had issues on BOP. A few years ago. Can't remember and could care less really about the details. I do know for a fact AY isn't a remailer. I can name a bunch but won't


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2013)

Bop can suck my ball


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 15, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I do remember big d had issues on BOP. A few years ago. Can't remember and could care less really about the details. I do know for a fact AY isn't a remailer. I can name a bunch but won't



I think everyone has had issues at bop...place is the troll capital of the world.  Never could bring my self to post over there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I think everyone has had issues at bop...place is the troll capital of the world.  Never could bring my self to post over there.



That's where pyes ended up, and he's been convicted of having child pornography ... I think most ppl try and distance themselves from that place


----------



## ezjax (Dec 15, 2013)

What is bop?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 15, 2013)

gross


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2013)

ezjax said:


> What is bop?



A very small group of non-trainers busy ripping each other off and collecting child porn


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's where pyes ended up, and he's been convicted of having child pornography ... I think most ppl try and distance themselves from that place



Yeah, saw the write ups and mug shots on that piece of shit.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 15, 2013)

Ya when I repped for Olympus/anabolic warehouse we were peddling it wherever we could. Bop was one of many shitty boards I was forced to peddle there tranny urine on


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Bop can suck my ball


repped for one ball


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 16, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ya when I repped for Olympus/anabolic warehouse we were peddling it wherever we could. Bop was one of many shitty boards I was forced to peddle there tranny urine on



Tranny urine? I knew Olympus put out Garbage.. Oh and by the way, AMA sucks to. I used one of those labMax tests on their Mast P and guess what?? NO HORMONE. Big D is also garbage. He's a scammer... There are some pretty shitty sources on this board but the members are the best!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's where pyes ended up, and he's been convicted of having child pornography ... I think most ppl try and distance themselves from that place



Thats when I left... the name of the place really started bothering me after the kiddy peddling shit came down


----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Tranny urine? I knew Olympus put out Garbage.. Oh and by the way, AMA sucks to. I used one of those labMax tests on their Mast P and guess what?? NO HORMONE. Big D is also garbage. He's a scammer... There are some pretty shitty sources on this board but the members are the best!




I dealt with ama probably 2 yr ago now..still have some of their stuff kickin around, oils were thick as hell but fine otherwise...dunno about the rest


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2013)

ezjax said:


> There is some pretty strong evidence of her identity and that she is a remailer.


I can assure you AY is not a remailer.


----------



## ezjax (Dec 16, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> I can assure you AY is not a remailer.



i feel much better now


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 16, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Tranny urine? I knew Olympus put out Garbage.. Oh and by the way, AMA sucks to. I used one of those labMax tests on their Mast P and guess what?? NO HORMONE. Big D is also garbage. He's a scammer... There are some pretty shitty sources on this board but the members are the best!



i know of one great source thats new...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 16, 2013)

how in the FUCK is this thread still breathing.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 16, 2013)

I have no idea...I keep feeding the animals in it too


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 16, 2013)

prolly teh same whey snitchyus dos


----------



## independent (Dec 16, 2013)

I know of a source whos sustanon made me lhjo at work today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2013)

ezjax said:


> i feel much better now


You should.  People who know told you as much..... Whatever, you will never be a customer, so why worry about it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2013)

DRSEGE is the only reliable source for bunk gears


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 17, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ya when I repped for Olympus/anabolic warehouse we were peddling it wherever we could. Bop was one of many shitty boards I was forced to peddle there tranny urine on



Yeah he sees this he will flip the fuck out


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> DRSEGE is the only reliable source for bunk gears


do you still carry rare black midget tranny pee, in 50ml jugs ?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> DRSEGE is the only reliable source for bunk gears





futureMrO said:


> do you still carry rare black midget tranny pee, in 50ml jugs ?



If you keep blowing theCaptn' i will have to call you out on said infraction........

Sent by my alter ego, The Peoples Choice


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> If you keep blowing theCaptn' i will have to call you out on said infraction........
> 
> Sent by my alter ego, The Peoples Choice



What he means in congrats for achieving auto-felatio


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 18, 2013)

ezjax said:


> People on other boards



Look for it now. 
Those lies are no longer posted.  Go ahead. 

I will admit to accassional Famous remailing of black uniorn jizz.
Now if I could just track down that one dude who captured the last remaining male North American Black Unicorn... LOL.

Remailers can only remail certain products folks. AYs list is like no one else's. NO ONEs remail is a hilarious joke and you will not be reading any bullshit like that anywhere ever again. Liars lie and sometimes those lose need to be retracted. They have been.  That useless attempt at slander is ancient news and competely unrealistic when you look at AYs list.  Never mind everything else.

Ay is a private source anyways nothing any of these public sources need to even concern themselves with unless its as a benchmark to aim towards. That would be a nice goal for them as far a quality and customer service.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 18, 2013)

^^^^^^ Boom.....Thread closed


----------



## independent (Dec 18, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> ^^^^^^ Boom.....Thread closed



Sucks tranny cawk for free gear^^^^

Boom!! Thread still open.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2013)

AY is and was always legit. I have seen the behind the scenes BS some guys have gone to to slander her but it is utter bullshit. 

I'm currently using her prods. They are 100% correct.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ currently on MTR


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sucks tranny cawk for free gear^^^^
> 
> Boom!! Thread still open.



Doesn't everyone on this board?  What's your point?


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 18, 2013)

Agent Yeah! just got the results of the mas spec for our best seller testosterjizz 450! just look at that squiggly line!


----------



## independent (Dec 18, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Doesn't everyone on this board?  What's your point?



Big true.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 18, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> Agent Yeah! just got the results of the mas spec for our best seller testosterjizz 450! just look at that squiggly line!




super legit lookin mass specs slappy..obv 100% black unicorn jizz


----------



## sneedham (Dec 18, 2013)

I prefer the Mulatto unicorn jizz.....


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> AY is and was always legit. I have seen the behind the scenes BS some guys have gone to to slander her but it is utter bullshit.
> 
> I'm currently using her prods. They are 100% correct.



I concur..now back to your cabbage and beef


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 18, 2013)

AY was the first to mass spec gear, now more ugl's claim it.
AY was the first to succeed with clear gear for all products (except tren duh) now at least two more are copying it.
Clear case of leaders leading and followers following.
Oh forgot, she was so successful she doesn't need to advertise on any board and went private....who's following that?
How do I know this? After a year repping for her I've seen it all. Iv'e seen the spec reports, they're not posted because it's stupid risky for the lab and source. You know, that whole LE putting 2+2 together thing. And if you're proud of a 90% pure product you are a fool, that's animal grade not human. I know what the clear carrier is and why it's superior to cooking oil and it's not because it looks cool, it's designed exclusively for injection.  I have spent hours every day helping with the sheer volume of her customers, pretty sure there's only a few sources with that problem. Just look at the number of people viewing in each sponsors forum. Pretty easy to tell who's running a ghost town and who's got the hot shop. To this day I get pm's looking for gear and she's not even a sponsor anymore. So when I see these other ugl's talking their shit, I can see that it's *them* worried about the competition, not the other way around.  Fuck, Ray Charles can see that 5 miles away. 

Ok, carry on.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2013)

didn't Z use clear oil? I got some z tren stashed Ill look and compare


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 19, 2013)

If you have clear tren, well then it's not tren. 




There have been clear gears before made with EO, that's true, but not all people can tolerate it.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 19, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> If you have clear tren, well then it's not tren.
> 
> View attachment 52853
> 
> ...



That looks like some nice tren enan!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 19, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> didn't Z use clear oil? I got some z tren stashed Ill look and compare




EP line is not clear..tren aside.


----------



## apostolic777 (Dec 19, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> If you have clear tren, well then it's not tren.
> 
> View attachment 52853
> 
> ...



I agree Tommy that tren isn't clear. Would you agree though that tren can be very light in color and still be 100% gtg?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 19, 2013)

Agent Yeah!'s jizzatren is whitish. just sayin'. . .


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 19, 2013)

apostolic777 said:


> I agree Tommy that tren isn't clear. Would you agree though that tren can be very light in color and still be 100% gtg?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk



Yes you could have a "lighter" tren but never really close to clear. Even with the hybrid clear carriers being used it does color it and as we know if you cook your tren instead of just filtering, it gets darker.


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 19, 2013)

if the color change has to do with oxidation, whouldn't it be possible to cook in an anaerobic environment? like say, use argon in the same way as in tig welding? or would the whole process starting with the raws need to be oxygen free.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 19, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> if the color change has to do with oxidation, whouldn't it be possible to cook in an anaerobic environment? like say, use argon in the same way as in tig welding? or would the whole process starting with the raws need to be oxygen free.



Tren powder itself has a tint. Even without cooking it would have a reddish tint.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 19, 2013)

Who gives a fuck what color tren is pin it grow be big be angry and shut up


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 19, 2013)

i like the pink tren. . .


----------



## apostolic777 (Dec 19, 2013)

I like mine pastel pink.....

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 20, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> i like the pink tren. . .



racist


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2013)

apostolic777 said:


> I agree Tommy that tren isn't clear. Would you agree though that tren can be very light in color and still be 100% gtg?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk



Gears are either 'clear' or they're 'opaque' - as with tranny urine, if theyre the latter youve got a problem. 

I'm assuming what you're referring to is 'colourless'


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> AY was the first to mass spec gear, now more ugl's claim it.
> AY was the first to succeed with clear gear for all products (except tren duh) now at least two more are copying it.
> Clear case of leaders leading and followers following.
> Oh forgot, she was so successful she doesn't need to advertise on any board and went private....who's following that?
> ...



The interesting thing was AY got a lot of grief when she first started . .  remember all the lol wut threads? 

I'm kinda torn between being disappointed she isnt a tranny, and being excited over what a hawt rig she has


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Gears are either 'clear' or they're 'opaque' - as with tranny urine, if theyre the latter youve got a problem.
> 
> I'm assuming what you're referring to is 'colourless'


i prefer my tranny pee with a tint of red, infectious and bloody


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 21, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> i like the pink tren. . .



DRSE will fix that, you'll be hankering cinnamon ring colored before you know it.


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 21, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> DRSE will fix that, you'll be hankering cinnamon ring colored before you know it.



put rainbow colored sprinkles on anything and i'll love it


----------



## s2h (Dec 21, 2013)

Why does everything end up being about tranny's???....its Christmas...Santa better not be a tranny...I will stick glass in the motherfuckers cookies.....

(You think the elf's suck Tranny Clause cask between building  toys Cpt??)


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 21, 2013)

Of course Santa's a tranny. He/she is so fat from all the creampies!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2013)

I really want a cookie


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I really want a cookie



No cookie for you!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (Dec 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I really want a cookie



Have you ever eaten warm chocolate chip cookies just out of the oven?
Mummmm...
Dont you wish you could eat a whole plate full of them?
Go ahead :-D


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2013)

ezjax said:


> i feel much better now


Ah, now I see.... you are a GH15 fanboy.  I wonder what happened to his site?? gh15.org .  He fucked with the wrong person.


----------



## s2h (Dec 22, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Have you ever eaten warm chocolate chip cookies just out of the oven?
> Mummmm...
> Dont you wish you could eat a whole plate full of them?
> Go ahead :-D



That's wrong in so many ways B...the girl is dieting for the WP photo shoot....Big True!!..and your tempting her with warm chewie soft sugary yummy chocolate chip cookies...just cruel you are...

I offered a salty seamen shake...but got passed over for the Cpts Crocodile Nut Cheese...it ain't easy being cheezeeeee


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 22, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ah, now I see.... you are a GH15 fanboy.  I wonder what happened to his site?? gh15.org .  He fucked with the wrong person.



one of dem fan boi's was over on the other board. sounds like lots of digital tears.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 18, 2014)

Another successful thread by OP. What an epic point he proved calling me out.  Some of these clowns are downright hilarious.

*high five Big D*


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 18, 2014)

Agentyes said:


> Another successful thread by OP. What an epic point he proved calling me out.  Some of these clowns are downright hilarious.
> 
> *high five Big D*



Not reading this whole thread to catch up. In for more pics of you though!


Warrior


----------



## s2h (Feb 18, 2014)

OP response..oh i doubt it..


----------



## heady muscle (Feb 18, 2014)

This thread just needs a lil' bit of love.


----------



## independent (Feb 18, 2014)

BigD is still taking orders btw.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Agentyes said:


> Another successful thread by OP. What an epic point he proved calling me out.  Some of these clowns are downright hilarious.
> 
> *high five Big D*


good lord, that body needs its own thread, AY pics


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> BigD is still taking orders btw.


Yeah but AY actually delivers hers...


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 18, 2014)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah but AY actually delivers hers...



oh yeah? well. . . does team green have it's own delivery van?






i'm sure big d is dirving coast to coast delivering gear trying to make right. that has to be why he MIA. right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2014)

I heard he is filing for bankruptcy, and needs to suck the cawk of every forum owner, every admin, and every person that stood up for him. Quite the long list.  Where the fuck is that popcorn avi?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ay is your mint really bunk??Or was the op's just hating? ? ANYWAY send me some for further research purposes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2015)

Big D Pharma said:


> This is in regards to your assault on me posting mass specs. I don't know who you are or the reasoning behind your attack. The only thing that i can think off is  that you see competition heading your way, and got scared. Let me make something clear bro, those reports were posted to give ppl a chance to see the quality of my product. I did not have to post it. I wanted to. I didn't do it to boost sales, My sales and shop activity are more than you could ever handle. Doing what you did is not only low and unprofessional. You question my character and integrity. Nothing angers me more than some idiot who has no idea who I am making such accusations. You sir have shown low low class. I would never attack you in the way you attacked me. I don't know you, just like you don't know me. So basically your talking out of your ass. I don't want to drag this on, I wish you luck, I just wanted to speak my mind. Thank you for your input and good luck with your business



best of luck Big D!


----------



## independent (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Tbjeff (Nov 28, 2015)

This was a good bump and read. Lolz


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 2, 2015)

Does big D even exist anymore?  For that matter does anyone go on this site anymore?  I miss everyone making fun of my workouts....


----------



## Riles (Dec 2, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Does big D even exist anymore?  For that matter does anyone go on this site anymore?  I miss everyone making fun of my workouts....



post up, we'll do our best...    lolz


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 2, 2015)

Riles said:


> post up, we'll do our best...    lolz



I have a log on here.....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 2, 2015)

It has 8k views so someone looked at it.....


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 2, 2015)

I remember big d from the buy and sell section before he ruined himself.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

I remember this thread but not Big D....I think he got busted if he is who I am thinking.....guy was a total asshat....probably changed his name to Thunder or Kratos or something similar....


----------

